# Neon Tetras and shimp (and shrimplets)



## Harry Muscle

I've been trying to find some "cool" fish to keep with my shrimp in my 5G nano tank and I've been looking at a bunch of the micro rasbora species, etc., but then I realized that neon tetras are about the same size as for example the Chili Rasbora which is one of my candidates. So I'm wondering, have others kept neon tetra's with shrimp? Do they seek out and eat the shrimplets?

I know pretty much no fish except for the otto cat is truly 100% safe around shrimplets, but I'm ok if the occasional shrimplet gets eaten, I just don't want something that will hunt them. For example, I was considering the Celestial Pearl Danios, but they apparently will actually seek/hunt shrimplets. Would neon tetra's be considered safer? How about in relation to the Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae), are neon tetra's safer than them or more dangerous to the shrimplets?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Gordonrichards

A 5 gallon tank is like a jail, eventually something might happen.
If you have enough hiding places, maybe a heavily stem area, plus some good chunks of javamoss and some floaters your colony should survive. 

Just don't buy tons of the neons.
Fish are fish, and shrimplets are tasty snacks.

Just my thoughts
-Gordon


----------



## Tuiflies

I've had some baby RCS survive in my tank overstocked with Mollies, Neons and Guppies. It's 29G and becoming heavily planted. The moss seems to be where the shrimplets hang out and survive.


----------



## tex627

If you have enough plants, all the nano fish you mentioned are fine


----------



## kimcadmus

Plants especially mosses and groundcover are the key in my tanks. I have cardinals with RCS in my 75g with glosso, moss, and blyxa. The shrimplets hang out in the moss and blyxa while the adults cruise the glosso and stems.

In my 10g shrimp tank with CRS and yellow shrimp I have Rasbora Maculata. They grow to 1 inch rather than the 1.5 inches of the neons/cardinals. I like the scale of these fish to the tank size and their mouths are smaller as well.


----------



## jjm619

I just came home to witness my cardinal tetras fighting over half of what was a red cherry shrimp. On a few occasions I've also witnesed one take a few nips at one. I agree with the others provide plenty of hiding spots.

20g tank


----------



## Shrimp

Neons and Cardinals will eat shrimps if they get the chance. Also Shrimp are much less shy and will be more outgoing when there are no Fish in the tank.


----------



## neilshieh

moss and plants are a definite yes, otherwise neon tetras will harass the shrimps, i noticed that my neon tetras were eating shrimplets so i returned them. i can feel your desire to have fish with shrimp but i've tried and it doesn't work well, shrimp only tanks are the best and i've taking a nice fancy to invertebrates, i don't keep fish anymore only inverts. without fish the shrimp are all over the tank vs a tank with fish the shrimps are scared or stay grouped or hide.


----------



## bosmahe1

I have a rather heavily planted 46 Gallon Bow Front that has had Cherries reproducing for generations. There are about 21 Cardinals, 10 Hengels Rasboras and a handful of Guppies. The mid size to adult cherries are confident enough to swim through the open water. Occasionally, the Cardinals will put up a half hearted chase but the Cherries have no trouble out swimming them. The young apparently stay well hidden though but, there must be plenty because the adult population stays rather dense, hanging out on the prefilter and stem plants. I started with 6 adults and now see at least 30 at a time.


----------



## neilshieh

bosmahe1 said:


> I have a rather heavily planted 46 Gallon Bow Front that has had Cherries reproducing for generations. There are about 21 Cardinals, 10 Hengels Rasboras and a handful of Guppies. The mid size to adult cherries are confident enough to swim through the open water. Occasionally, the Cardinals will put up a half hearted chase but the Cherries have no trouble out swimming them. The young apparently stay well hidden though but, there must be plenty because the adult population stays rather dense, hanging out on the prefilter and stem plants. I started with 6 adults and now see at least 30 at a time.


6 to 30 isn't very fast...just saying but fish are an added factor... i heard someone say that cardinals are okay with shrimp but not neon tetras :/ iono i never tried it


----------



## chrisjj

Given the chance, fish will eat shrimp - neon tetras are good scavangers & are prone to having a go at shrimp.

An alternative is the green (or false) neon tetra - it is smaller in size to the normal neon (& a nicer colour!)

Have enough hiding places & some will survive....

My CRS breed in the community tank, but the rate of population increase is slow, as only the best hiders make it to a big enough size - I have seen the rummys eat babies, but not the green neons - but I suspect they do too!

Plus, you wouldn't be able to fit many fish in a 5g.


----------

